# What were your first ever lifts?



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Been training my brother for the last 3 weeks, putting him through the paces in the gym. He's 24 and never been in a gym in his life, is about 11.5 stone at 6'1" so pretty skinny.

Just been teaching him form on all the exercises and just a few tips here and there so he can carry on when I move back home on Monday.

His benching is pretty weak at 50kg for 5 reps iirc

He can squat 65kg for a few reps but loses form at about 3.

His deadlift is 100kg for 5...

So as I'm watching my brother, doing deadlift for the very first time in his life, repping 100kg... I'm kinda took back a little and thinking "Hang the fcuk on, I was struggling to do 50kg on my first deadlift!!"

And I can't remember doing 50kg for 5 on bench or even 65kg on squats...

I was just wondering what all of your FIRST lifts were, is my brother going to be kicking my ass all over the gym in 6 months time???


----------



## Evo89 (Mar 30, 2012)

I suppose it really depends on the individual and what they have done fitness wise before and there job etc.

I only started lifting weights at around 20 but I had been in the Army 4 years by this point so had a decent starting level.

My bench was 50kgs for reps to start with around 4 x 8.

I never did deadlift or squats to begin with so can't say on that.

Im sure his gain will be huge to start with but he will have a lot of catching up to do to get to your weights Im sure,


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHaHa. No idea as it was that long ago. What I do remember is the first lifts I ever did were with lengths of wooden telegraph pole with door handles screwed into them to use as dumbbells. I would sit watching the telly and curling away for 100 reps lol....


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Yea before I got into the gym I had no sporting/lifting experience whatsoever, my brother hasn't either but he's a glorified paper boy - works for WHSmiths delivering up to 2 tonnes of papers and magazines a night, so he is always lifting something into and out of the van, but these bundles of paper can't weigh more than 20kg so not heavy but I suppose the repetition of doing that 12 hours a day 7 days a week for 3+ years...

Not sure if that would equate to someone doing a 100kg deadlift on his first back session though.

Yea I'm gutted that I'm gonna see him again in 2 months and he will have made more of a change than me, but I'm glad I could be part of that, I'll still be happy for him if he is naturally stronger than me though lol.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

You all really wanna know ? lol

I have been lifting since age 15 in my room and now am 38.. I know it's depressing


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Remember couldn't db chest press 10kg haha, was benching 30kg, deadlifting 40kg but went upto 100kg in a few weeks.

Scary how weak you once were.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Twas a bottle of breast milk!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Started when i was 17 and remember buying a set of yellow ish gold plastic dumbbells, from argos, with plastic red grips and a hollow metal bar... Can't remember the weight, but that was what i was curling...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

But realy it was 33yrs ago ffs


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

gymgym said:


> You all really wanna know ? lol
> 
> I have been lifting since age 15 in my room and now am 38.. I know it's depressing


You're 38????????? I thought you were late teens - mid 20s by your avi!!



C.Hill said:


> Remember couldn't db chest press 10kg haha, was benching 30kg, deadlifting 40kg but went upto 100kg in a few weeks.
> 
> *Scary how weak you once were*.


True that! And yet, now I'm in another league compared to my newbie self, I'm still just as disappointed about strength/size but that's another story lol.

It didn't even cross my mind in the gym that he was lifting probably double what I did when I first started, he keeps asking me in the gym what my first lifts were. All of his other lifts aren't anything exciting though. Thank fvck.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

started christmas 12 months and was only benching 30kgs.... pathetic but was only 8.5st 18years old, now a year on and i.m benching 90 for reps 

didn't start deadlifting or squatting till last september so doesn't count but was cr*p


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> You're 38????????? I thought you were late teens - mid 20s by your avi!!


Yes 38 in July.. and Thk u Mr


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

At least, if he sticks with it, he's got a head start with me, teaching him form and right from wrong, what exercises to do for this muscle/that muscle, typical set/rep ranges etc.

Something I never had, he won't have to waste months doing the wrong thing and bicep curls 14 times a week lol.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i used to be so weak back in school/year after leaving cant remember not been able to bench 40kg and using pretty much lightest weight on every machine


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

20kg bar plus a 5 a side when first started, a was massive back then at 7stone 9 haha


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I just got my brother into training hes started at 95kg and could bench 40 for 10 on a free bar

not sure other things atm he doesnt squat or deadlift due to flexibility issues


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i can still remember my first squat session it was the bar and 10kg each side so 40kg in total i could just about walk for the next few days :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I remember struggling to lift 20kg db on flat..

I was a string bean, I could run, distance run, my real build is proper scrawny


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

If I recall correctly something along the lines of 35kg bench for a few

10kg dumbell shoulder press for like 5

Curl 7.5kg for like 3

Never did squats for about 8 months lol

Fly machine was like 25kg


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

when i first ever lifted a weight in the gym i remember struggling with a 40kg bench press, and 10kg dumbell curls.

didn't even know what the hell a squat or deadlift was back then :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> If I recall correctly something along the lines of 35kg bench for a few
> 
> 10kg dumbell shoulder press for like 5
> 
> ...


Lol I clearly remember I couldn't db shoulder press 10kgs lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

at 16 1/2 I was lifting

bench - 40kg for reps

squat - 40kg for reps

leg press - 100kg for reps

side laterals - 7.5 kg for reps

dumbbell bench press - 15 kg for reps

dead lift - 60kg for reps


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

1st time I went to the gym, 17 or so. Seen this lad doing 20 a side (60k) flat bench, thought yeah ill have some of that he doesnt look that big... 1 or 2 reps later im stuck under the bar with my mate laughing at me haha


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

i was 15 and about 7 stone,

benched 40kgs for a couple of reps.

squatted 45kgs for a couple of half reps before cyring the bar was hurting my shoulders lol.

and deadlifted 110kgs with the worst form ever.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol some good replies there. Could you imagine the dismay if some god-like figure came to you and said "Look, I'm sending you back in time to your first gym session, you will have to start all over again but you will have the knowledge that you have been sent back in time and what you once lifted" It's like taking your entire life away from you lol.


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

60k bench, maybe 12kg db on the bicep curls?

Started training with an absolute monster of a guy, a colleague of mine. The only man I have met who can do 1 arm pull ups for fun.

He just kept saying, more weight, more weight, be strong....

In one session my bench went to 100k! Just shows how I had no idea of how to push myself.

I owe him big time!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Lol some good replies there. Could you imagine the dismay if some god-like figure came to you and said "Look, I'm sending you back in time to your first gym session, you will have to start all over again but you will have the knowledge that you have been sent back in time and what you once lifted" It's like taking your entire life away from you lol.


it just makes you laugh but also proud at the progress you've made and knowledge you've gained in that time.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Its hard to remember as i was only about 13-14 when i got my first weights bench. I think my bench press could have been about 30kg or so for a handful of reps. It definitely wasnt very much anyhow, i was about 9st and remember measuring my arms for the first ever time at around 12". :thumb:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

it was poor my sqaut was 2 plates a side dumbell bench press was 26kg dumbells each hand thats the only ones i can remember and i was 17 at the time vand i think bar bench was between 60 a

and 70 and this day i cant even bench above 80 for some weird reason


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

this thread properly embarissis me!


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

my lifts now, are a lot less than some people's starting lifts on here!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I didn't squat or deadlift lol

But I Benched 60kgx11 in my college gym when I was 17/18 years old.

Bare in mind I was over 6ft and 18st already.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Didn't know what squats and deads were!

Bench was 40kg 3x10, thought I was the dogs danglies!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

The first time I was in a gym I was 13, I remember benching 50kgs for 20 reps, squatting 120kg for 10 and deadlifting 160kgs.

Didn't go back much after that, went through school etc and went back into the gym at 18 after boxing for a while.

I squatted 200kgs, Benched 130 and deadlift 250kgs on my first workouts of these, by the time I hit my 19th Birthday I had done 262.5kg squat, 185kg bench and a 300kg deadlift.

There are loads of variables to be honest, to put it into perspective and calm your worries about him out monstering you my 56 year old mum started training last September and she can deadlift over 100kgs, or there is a lad in the gym who when 15 deadlifted 230kgs so I wouldn't worry about it really.


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

A miserable 75kg I think was the first time I benched, it was on the school multi gym in the first year of comp. I think it was about 50-65kg on a normal bench some months later. I'm not massively stronger now, but I've managed to gain about 2 stone of muscle since then and cycle to work everyday, can lift without any problems and can still have a kick about int he park with my son.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Insane strength there MattGriff!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

10kg dumbell press :\


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

When I first started at about 21 (i think) I was a fairly fit lad, had done martial arts etc but was skinny as a rake. couldn't put weight on etc. Physio who lived across the road was a bodybuilder and I asked him for help. He told me to meet him at his gym and when I got there was finishing his leg session with calf raises on a lying down squat machine. Full stack of around 300 kgs with 3 big lads stood on top and reppped out over twenty reps. Found out later he was Mr Britain (Stuart Cosgrove - physio to Dorian yates and sometimes his training partner, Ricky hatton and a few other world class atheletes) with 22.5" claves when shredded ffs!

He takes me round gym, trying all the exercises and I'm suprised I ever went back there. He put 10kgs on the hack squat machine and I got stuck at the bottom! DB shoulder press 7.5kgs!, Bench was probrably 5kgs a side!

Not much better now to be honest :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I remember boasting at school I benched 65kg for 1 rep lol was always in top 3 in circuit training for reps in 60 secs for pressups situps all that crap if that makes any odds. Didn't start training till about 21 though... started on 17.5kg dbs I think for chest press didn't squat or deadlift for a few months later started 100kg deads for about 5 maybe and 60kg for sets on squat.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> The first time I was in a gym I was 13, I remember benching 50kgs for 20 reps, squatting 120kg for 10 and deadlifting 160kgs. Didn't go back much after that, went through school etc and went back into the gym at 18 after boxing for a while.
> 
> I squatted 200kgs, Benched 130 and deadlift 250kgs on my first workouts of these, by the time I hit my 19th Birthday I had done 262.5kg squat, 185kg bench and a 300kg deadlift.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Thats ridiculous Griff! So after a years training you had a 185 bench and 300 deadlift!??


Aye, part of me regrets not starting strength sports back then but Rugby called me and now I am just a big ole cripple with smashed up bones and torn off muscles - But I loves it!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

First time I went to a gym I deadlifted 140kg for reps. A year later I was pulling 270kg.

First squat was 80kg for reps. A year later was squatting 200kg.

Fvck knows what my bench was because it's still sh1t now :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I look like I lift more than I do. I prefer it that way lol


----------

